# Solved: Firefox for Windows ME?



## Pooder (Jul 8, 2007)

What version of Mozilla/Firefox works best with Windows ME?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Firefox 2:
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html


----------



## Pooder (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Downloaded it, and it's working great.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Pooder said:


> Thanks for the info. Downloaded it, and it's working great.


:up:


----------

